# Do these look right to you?



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

I didn't think this question need a new thread, but I couldn't get the answer on the latest CC purchase thread so here I am.

Is this what a box of Lusis supposed to look like? From what I remember in the old days my CC purchases, the Cuba seal was always split about 30% in the front and 70% on top, but on this box it barely covers the lid opening. Also the Habanos ribbon its see-through, aren't those supposed to be solid white? The cigar and bands look good, even though the size slightly bigger than I remember. I'm assuming its because they were packed with a 72% boveda packet and swelled up a bit, but I'm not really concerned about that. What do you guys think?


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

those are fakes. Send them to me and I'll add them to my compost. Poor guy ( ;


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

They look fine. My suggestion is to buy the source, rather than buy the cigar.

Worrying about placement of seals in HSA products is a road to insanity. They are often inconsistent.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Never mind its all good these are real. Its just the last box I bought was in 2003 and I just read they changed a lot of things in 2008, so everything checks out. Thanks anyways fellas.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

bpegler said:


> They look fine. My suggestion is to buy the source, rather than buy the cigar.
> 
> Worrying about placement of seals in HSA products is a road to insanity. They are often inconsistent.


I've been looking at insanity in my rear-view mirror for years...wait I lost it. :grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Regiampiero said:


> I didn't think this question need a new thread, but I couldn't get the answer on the latest CC purchase thread so here I am.
> 
> Is this what a box of Lusis supposed to look like? From what I remember in the old days my CC purchases, the Cuba seal was always split about 30% in the front and 70% on top, but on this box it barely covers the lid opening. Also the Habanos ribbon its see-through, aren't those supposed to be solid white? The cigar and bands look good, even though the size slightly bigger than I remember. I'm assuming its because they were packed with a 72% boveda packet and swelled up a bit, but I'm not really concerned about that. What do you guys think?


They look great to me!:cb


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

Those wrappers look excellent. Nice and shiny and oily. Looks high quality. Delicious.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

talisker10 said:


> Those wrappers look excellent. Nice and shiny and oily. Looks high quality. Delicious.


Can't complain about the appearances, and the aroma...hum. There's only a couple with water spots (very small ones), and it's an August 2014 box so aging will be optional. Over all, it was a lucky draw. Now that I trust these guys I might get a box of boli belicosos.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

bpegler said:


> They look fine. My suggestion is to buy the source, rather than buy the cigar.
> 
> Worrying about placement of seals in HSA products is a road to insanity. They are often inconsistent.


^^^This....

I never question anything I've gotten from trusted and established sources....You got then from a trusted vendor and not Craigslist right?

They look exactly like a box I have....You're good...


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Engineer99 said:


> ^^^This....
> 
> I never question anything I've gotten from trusted and established sources....You got then from a trusted vendor and not Craigslist right?
> 
> They look exactly like a box I have....You're good...


They definitely come from a trustef vendor (if not the most trusted vendor), I was just taken back by how different it was from my old box. I'm not a huge cc fan, so I order what I like sparengly and age them for years. These just happen to be my favorite cc hands down, and just wanted some people here (that order them a lot more often) to shed some light.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Good


----------

